# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  آه لحزن تسرمد..

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..* 
 
*لاأعلم لماذا اعاني من وحدتي ..*
*هجرني جميع احبابي..*
*وابتعدت عني كل خلاني..*
*آه من زمن قسى ..*
*وطغى في حياتي..*
*صار قلبي يشكو من حزني ..*
*ووسادتي ترفض دموعي..*
*كفى يابنيه اغرقتيني بمافيه كافية..*
*الم تتعب عينيكِ من عصرات الدمع..*
*اصبحت اتحدث لها قائلة..*
*صبراً سيأتي يوم وتنقضي دمعاتي..**هو يوم خاص لفرحي..*
*اتمنى منكِ تستقبلي ابتسامتي..*
*لكن لم يمضي من الوقت شيئاً...*
*الا ورجعت كما أنـا..*
*آه ,آه ..* 
*لروحي التائهه..*
*وعقلي المشتت..*
*سئمت حيااتي..*
*وكرهت وحدتي ..*
*لا ارى احداً يمسح دمعي ..*
*ولم اعد اتلمس كف يحن على فؤادي..*
*انقضى كل شيء ..**زمن انام باطمئنان..*
*وقتـ كان اجمل اوقاتي..*
*سعادة اتمنى لاتفارقني..*
*بعد...*
*لم انتهي امنيتي الا وحزني بازدياد..*
*وزفراتي وآهاتي بين انفاسي..*
*لم استطعم الحياة بدونه..*
*صرت معشوقته المجنونه..*
*لاتلوموني .....*
*لاني ابنته اليتيمه..**سأخاطبه في كل حين..*
*آبه.. لمـــــــاذا؟ فارقتني..*
*آبه .. لمن تركتني ..*
*زاد حزني يومها ..*
*واصبحت اسيرة ذكرياته..*
*لاانسـاهـا مهما جرى..*
*فروحي لم تسعد من وقتها..*
*وهذه أنا كما أنا..*
*في انتظـــــار الراحة بعدهـ..* 
*كلمااات كتبتها الآن علَ نفسي ترتاح وفكري يهدأ..*
*اعتذر كل العذر على كلماتي العشوائيه..*
*دمتــم بخـير..*
*تحيااتي..*
 :embarrest:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بل تعلمين ،،*
*لكنكـِ تحاولين ،،*
*شق الطريق لـ تناسي ذاكـ الحلم الجميل ،،*
*و أنى لكـِ التناسي ،،*
*و في روحكـِ بقعة فارغهـ تناديهـ ،،*
*أُخيهـ ،،*
*لملمي ما تناثر من جراحكـِ ،،*
*و ضميها إلى أعماق قلبكـِ ،،*
*فـ ليس لـ من هم مثلنا ،،*
*بديل ،،*
*الصبر فقط ،،*
*و الإحتساب عند الجليل ،،*
*بيد اليتم سلمني أبي ،،*
*و سلمكـِ ذاكـ العزيز ،،*
*و ليس لـ قلوبنا سلوة ،،*
*سوى ذكريات ما ضينا القريب ،،*
*كوني بـ خير يا رفيقة الروووح ،،*
*و سلمي أمركـ لـ ربي الرحيم ،،*
*فـ غيرهـ لا نملكـ كفيل ،،*
*و لـ آهاتنا و أمانينا غيرهـ سميع ،،*
*داعائي أن يحتويكـِ خالقي ،،*
*بـ حلمهـ ،،*
*و يكسيكـ الصبر ،،*
*حلية المؤمنين ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

قلماً راائع .. 

وكلمات اروع ولحزنها معنى ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حروف سارت في قطار الرحيل..*
* صعدت مع المسافرين..*


*ولكني لازلتُ واقفة عند تلك المحطة..*
*علّ الأحرف تعود..*
*تعود بنفس قلم صاحبتها..*
*فتأتي لتنقش..وتصيغ لنا..*
*يوم جديد ..*

*يكون ....  بإذن الله سعيد..*

*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*اشتقنا لروعة كلمات..*
*بالرغم من كل حزنٍ دفين يختلجها..*
*ابعد الله عن قلبكِ الطاهر كل حزن وأسى ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*دام نفثر حبركِ بيننا الساحر..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات جدا رائعه



كنتي ومازلتي مميزه في كل مواضيعك



لا تحرمينا من ابداعاتك القادمه

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي تملكين قلماً رائعاً
فلا تحرمينا من نبع كتاباتكِ
بنتظار المزيد
موفقه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *بل تعلمين ،،*
> *لكنكـِ تحاولين ،،*
> *شق الطريق لـ تناسي ذاكـ الحلم الجميل ،،*
> *و أنى لكـِ التناسي ،،*
> *و في روحكـِ بقعة فارغهـ تناديهـ ،،*
> *أُخيهـ ،،*
> *لملمي ما تناثر من جراحكـِ ،،*
> *و ضميها إلى أعماق قلبكـِ ،،*
> *فـ ليس لـ من هم مثلنا ،،*
> ...



 
*والنعم بالله العظيم*
*اوكلت له امري في كل حين*
*رفيقتي الغاليه*
*كم سعدت باشراقتكِ في متصفحي*
*وكلماتكِ وماتحوي من معنى*
*شكراا لعبق التواااجد*
*ولاحرمني الله طيب تواصلكِ*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تحياااتي**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> قلماً راائع .. 
> 
> وكلمات اروع ولحزنها معنى ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*لا اروع هنا بين احرفي سوى* 
*تنااثر حروفك الطيبه*
*والمعنى يكمن في حضورك الكريم*
*شكراا للتواصل ولاعدمته*
*دمتـ بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *حروف سارت في قطار الرحيل..*
> *صعدت مع المسافرين..* 
> 
> *ولكني لازلتُ واقفة عند تلك المحطة..*
> *علّ الأحرف تعود..*
> *تعود بنفس قلم صاحبتها..*
> *فتأتي لتنقش..وتصيغ لنا..*
> *يوم جديد ..* 
> *يكون .... بإذن الله سعيد..* 
> ...



 
*لابد لشمس تشرق بيوم جديد*
*وبإذنه سأكتب كل ماهو سعيد*
*وانثره بينكم لتفرحوا بفرحي الشديد*
*غاليتي دمعه على السطور*
*سلمتي على هذا الحضور العطر*
*وكلماتكِ المزدانه بذكر محمد وآل محمد*
*تريح النفس ومافيهااا*
*فلا حرمت هذه الكلمات في صفحتي*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحياااتي**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

شذاااوي غاليتي
كلمات جميله للغايه احزنتني بالفعل 
فكل مايحزنكِ يحزنني صديقتي العزيزه
روووعة ماخطته يداكِ 
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ليس بايدينا ان ننسى 
ولكن بايدينا ان نتناسى 
فمن الصعب ان نحيا 
ونحن نجتر احزاننا في كل حين 
فلابد للفرح من نصيب 
مشاركة رائعة 
رغم تشبعها بالالم والحزن 
دمتي بحفظ من عينه لا تنام

----------


## ام الحلوين

سلم قلبك الطاهر  من الااه ومن كل سوء ايتها الملاك الصغيره

شذاوي غاليتي احزنتني كثير هذه الكلمات وماتحمل من زفرات

حبيبتي ان غاب عنك من تحبين فلك مولاى كريم لاينساك ولا يغيب عنك ابداً 

فمهما ضاقت بك الايام وزادت عليك الاحزان فلجئي اليه في الليل والنهار

واجعلي الصبر والايمان لباسك وسلاحك فلابد من غداً جميل ينتظرك

غالتي اتمنى من الله القدير ان يزيح عنك كل هم وغم  ويسعدك بجاه نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلمات جدا رائعه
> 
> 
> 
> كنتي ومازلتي مميزه في كل مواضيعك
> 
> 
> 
> لا تحرمينا من ابداعاتك القادمه



 
*تسلمي اموولتي ع التوااجد الجمييل*
*شكراا لثقتك الطيبه*
*ولاعدمت هالتواااصل منك اوخيتي*
*دمتي بـخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> عزيزتي تملكين قلماً رائعاً
> فلا تحرمينا من نبع كتاباتكِ
> بنتظار المزيد
> موفقه
> تحياتي لكِ



*مونـي*
*الرووعه تكمن في حضوركِ الراااقي*
*ولاحرمني الله طيب التوااجد في موضوعاتي*
*دمتي بامان الباري*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

كلمات بها آهات
تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من الزفرات الحارقة
يفهمها من عاش بألم اليتم
ها أنا أواسيك بوحدتك التي ذقت قساوتها وطعمها المر

أتمنى أن تشعل شموع الفرح في دارك عما قريب
وليس لك إلا أن تترحمي على الحبيب

بانتظار أسلوبك الراقي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> شذاااوي غاليتي
> كلمات جميله للغايه احزنتني بالفعل 
> فكل مايحزنكِ يحزنني صديقتي العزيزه
> روووعة ماخطته يداكِ 
> يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
> يسلمووووووووووووووو



 *لا اجمل من كلماتي سوى رقة حضورج*
*عزيزتي ورفيقتي دنيا الاحلام*
*عذراا فأني احزنتك ليس بقصدي*
*شاكره لك طيب القلب والروح*
*ولاحرمت هذه الطله النيره*
* في* *موضوعـاااااتي*
*دمتي بحمى المولى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ليس بايدينا ان ننسى 
> ولكن بايدينا ان نتناسى 
> فمن الصعب ان نحيا 
> ونحن نجتر احزاننا في كل حين 
> فلابد للفرح من نصيب 
> مشاركة رائعة 
> رغم تشبعها بالالم والحزن 
> دمتي بحفظ من عينه لا تنام



 

*شكرااا لك اوخيتي نواااره* 
*على لطف الكلام والتفاؤل الحلووو*
*امتناني لتوااجدك الراائع في متصفحي*
*ولاحرمت من توااصلك*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## يتيمة الحجه

_"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"_
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد_
_ياعلي مدد ويافاطمة سدد ويامهدي فرج_
_يـــامهدينــا أدركنــا_ 
_أي حزنن تخبئين؟_
_وأي حرقتنا تكويك؟_
_أختي الموالية الزينبية "شذى الزهراء"_
_عندما تضيع دنياكِ وتسود الدنيا في ناظريكِ_
_فتذكري شدى عطر الزهراء "عليها السلام" من حولكِ_
_تعلمي كيف تكوني أسيرة ذلك الأسم الذي تحملينا_
_ومن الأجمل ان تسمحي لأخوتكِ ان يدرون نبضكِ ويخففون من حزنكِ_
_وهذا يدل على قوتكِ فالقوه ليس بحمل الهم وكتم الآه بل بمواجهة الصعاب والأعتراف عندما يضيق الصدر_
_فلا تجعلي الرياح تلعب بأوراقكِ الفاطمي ووجهي تلك الآهات والآلم بأبتسامه تكسر جاحز الظلام_
_حفظكِ الإله حبيبة الحوراء_ 
_خادمتكم تسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سلم قلبك الطاهر من الااه ومن كل سوء ايتها الملاك الصغيره
> 
> شذاوي غاليتي احزنتني كثير هذه الكلمات وماتحمل من زفرات 
> حبيبتي ان غاب عنك من تحبين فلك مولاى كريم لاينساك ولا يغيب عنك ابداً  
> فمهما ضاقت بك الايام وزادت عليك الاحزان فلجئي اليه في الليل والنهار 
> واجعلي الصبر والايمان لباسك وسلاحك فلابد من غداً جميل ينتظرك 
> 
> غالتي اتمنى من الله القدير ان يزيح عنك كل هم وغم ويسعدك بجاه نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار



 
*سلم عمركِ خالتي العزيزة*
*وابعد الله عنكِ الحزن بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*نعم , لاملجأ ولامنجأ الا لله العظيم*
*ابدا لاانسى رحمته ورأفته بي في جميع احوالي*
*خالتي ام الحلوين*
*شكراا فشكرااا لدعائكِ الطااهر*
*وكلماتكِ الطيبه احستني بوجودكم حولي*
*لااعدمني الله طيب قلبكِ وحنانكِ الصادق* 
*الذي يلفيني من بعيد*
*دمتي بحمى المولى*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> كلمات بها آهات
> تحمل بين طياتها الكثير من الزفرات الحارقة
> يفهمها من عاش بألم اليتم
> ها أنا أواسيك بوحدتك التي ذقت قساوتها وطعمها المر
> 
> أتمنى أن تشعل شموع الفرح في دارك عما قريب
> وليس لك إلا أن تترحمي على الحبيب
> 
> بانتظار أسلوبك الراقي



 
*رحمة الله على والدكِ ووالديَ*
*واسكنهما وااسع جنانه مع محمد وآل محمد*
*سلمتِ عزيزتي على شعوركِ الطيب*
*واحساسكِ الدافىء* 
*ودعائكِ الذي يزيدني تفاءلاَ واملا*
*لاحرمت اطلالتكِ العذبه*
*دمتي بامان البااري*
*تحياااتي**
*

----------


## كبرياء

*تِـلگـ هُـيًـ آلگلمٍـآآتِـ آلمٍـلگوٍوٍمٍـهُــ ....
مٍـغٌـمٍـوٍرٍهُـ بُـآلأسِـىٍ وٍآلجَـرٍآآحِـ ...؛
سِـلمٍـ َقِـلبُـگ آلطَآهًرّ ـمٍـنٍـ گل حِـزٍنٍـ ...
وٍدُآآآمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِلمٍـگـ آلرٍآآئعُـ ...
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء
*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*شذي الزهراء*


*جميل جدا ماطرحتيه* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه*  

*مودتي::* 
*شاري الطيب*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شذوي الغالية 
أطلت العودة كي أرد على هذا الحزن المتسرمد في حياتك
لانني تحيرت كثيراً بأي الكلمات أسلي قلبك المحزون
وأي الهمسات التي ألقيها في أذنكِ كي أريح قلبك الغالي ..
ولكن عزيزتي 
نحن خلقنا ولم ينسانا رب العباد
فلابد أن يأتي يوما ونلقى سعادتنا وفرحنا
فلا بد لنا من الانتظار 
فلا حلية لنا في هذه الدنيا سوى الصبر وأنتظار الفرج ...
أزاح الله كل هم وحزن عن قلبك الغالي 
وأراح الله قلبك وجعل الفرح في طريقك ..
غاليتي 
أنتظرت كثيراً لآرى أبداع جميل لك
ولكن لم أكن أرد أن أرى هذا الحزن الذي حزنت كثيراً له ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
والله يريح قلبك دنيا وآخرة يارب ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالزهور من أختكِ المحبة 
همـــ الصمت ــــس ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> _"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"_
> 
> _اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد_
> _ياعلي مدد ويافاطمة سدد ويامهدي فرج_
> _يـــامهدينــا أدركنــا_ 
> _أي حزنن تخبئين؟_
> _وأي حرقتنا تكويك؟_
> _أختي الموالية الزينبية "شذى الزهراء"_
> _عندما تضيع دنياكِ وتسود الدنيا في ناظريكِ_
> ...



 *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اوخيتي يتيمة الحجه..*
*شكرااا لكلماتك المضيئة بذكر محمد وآله..*
*واشكر لطفك والمدارة بي من وقع الكلمات..*
*لاعدمتك اوخيه في صفحتي المتواضعه..*
*فشكرا لوجودك الكريم..*
*دمتي بخير..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *تِـلگـ هُـيًـ آلگلمٍـآآتِـ آلمٍـلگوٍوٍمٍـهُــ ....*
> *مٍـغٌـمٍـوٍرٍهُـ بُـآلأسِـىٍ وٍآلجَـرٍآآحِـ ...؛*
> *سِـلمٍـ َقِـلبُـگ آلطَآهًرّ ـمٍـنٍـ گل حِـزٍنٍـ ...**
> وٍدُآآآمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِلمٍـگـ آلرٍآآئعُـ ...
> يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
> لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
> ـتِـحِـيًــآآـتِـوٍوٍ ..
> ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء**
> *



 
*شكرا لك اختي كبرياء ع الطله الحلوة*
*وشاكرة طيب الوجود في موضوعي*
* لاحرمني الله من التوااصل*
*دمتي موفقه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم   


لكلماتك  الحزينه  روعة 


وجمال   واسلوب  


كوني  كما عهدنا شذى القوية   على رغم الصعاب  


ونحن  سنكون بقربك  


رحم الله والديك  



فيض ودي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شذي الزهراء*
> 
> 
> *جميل جدا ماطرحتيه*
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه*  
> 
> *مودتي::* 
> *شاري الطيب*



*تسلم اخوي شاري الطيب*
*ع جميل وجودك بين كلمااتي*
*ولاحرمني الله طيب توااصلك*
*دمت موفق*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شذوي الغالية 
> أطلت العودة كي أرد على هذا الحزن المتسرمد في حياتك
> لانني تحيرت كثيراً بأي الكلمات أسلي قلبك المحزون
> وأي الهمسات التي ألقيها في أذنكِ كي أريح قلبك الغالي ..
> ولكن عزيزتي 
> نحن خلقنا ولم ينسانا رب العباد
> فلابد أن يأتي يوما ونلقى سعادتنا وفرحنا
> ...



*عزيزتي واختي همس الصمت*
*سأقول الحق والله يشهد*
*بإن قلبي يرتاح بوجود اخوات مثلكِ*
*يرتاح بطيب وعذب كلماتكم* 
*وماتلقونه على مسامعي* 
*وانا اعلم بإن الله لاينسى عباده*
*ولو رحمته ورأفته بي وبما جرى عليَ*
*لكنت في خبر كان* 
*لكنه رؤوف سبحانه وتعالى*
*يلقى الصبر على قلوبنا*
*لكنها ذكراي الخالده في عشق أبي*
*سلمتي حبيبتي ع التوااجد العطر* 
*ولاحرمني الله من قلوبكم الطيبه*
*دمتي بود*
*تحيااااتي**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> لكلماتك الحزينه روعة 
> 
> 
> وجمال واسلوب 
> 
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*غاليتي ســويت*
*افتقدت وجودكِ بين كلماتي*
*عادة لاتتأخري عنها كثيرا*
*لكن الحمدلله وجدتكِ هنا*
*وشع نور اسمكِ بنور قلبكِ الحنون*
*شذى كم كانت ولعل هي اساسا ضعيفه*
*ولم تكن قوية يوماا* 
*مشاعري واحاسيسي هي تملكني نحوها*
*وحينها لا استطيع اسيطر على نفسي*
*لكن وجود مثلكِ معي يريحني*
*ويشعرني بالسعاده ويرسم البسمه على شفاهي*
*حقااا بكم افتخر لان رب اخ لك لم تلده امك*
*فشكرا وشكراا لروحكِ الجميله*
*وشكرا لتوقفكِ بين كلماتي*
*دمتي بسلام*
*تحياااتي**
*

----------


## Princess

ويبقى .. حبه في القلب مخلد..
اسال الله لفقيدك الرحمه.. 
ولقلبك الصبر والسلوان
ودعائي لك غاليتي بالعوض
كلمات دخلت للصميم 
الا اني عاجزه عن التعبير
فهل للصمت ان يبوح ..

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ويبقى .. حبه في القلب مخلد..
> 
> اسال الله لفقيدك الرحمه.. 
> ولقلبك الصبر والسلوان
> ودعائي لك غاليتي بالعوض
> كلمات دخلت للصميم 
> الا اني عاجزه عن التعبير
> فهل للصمت ان يبوح .. 
> دمتي بخير
> ...



 
*نعم , والله يشهد لن انساه* 
*دام قلبي نابض للحياة..*
*تعيشي وتترحمي امووره*
*شكرااا لوجودك الصامت الناطق*
*فهمت شعورك اتجاه احرفي*
*وسعدت بوجودك في صفحتي*
*دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يرحم موتاكم وموتانا 
كلمات حيه نقلتنى لعالم 
الاحزان عشت معك الم هذا الفراق
وتذكرت الوالد العزيز 
كل الشكر لك شذى الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله يرحم موتاكم وموتانا 
> كلمات حيه نقلتنى لعالم 
> الاحزان عشت معك الم هذا الفراق
> وتذكرت الوالد العزيز 
> كل الشكر لك شذى الزهراء



 

*الله يرحم موتى الجميع ياارب*
*الشكر موصول لك اخوي قمي*
*شكراا لتوقفك بين كلمااتي*
*لاحرمت طيب توااصلك*
*دمت بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------

